# What should I do?!



## Cheyennes mom (Aug 6, 2010)

hmm you could be...
night and steed
unicorn and princess
mirmaids
...umm....that's all I can think of right now, but I'll keep thinking


----------



## gizpeptig (Mar 2, 2010)

I've done Angel/Devil & Hippies with my horses


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

I'm planning on my son being a caveman and his horse....the wooly mammoth for his Halloween show! Get some blinkers and attach a trunk, get a brown blanket and add yarn.


----------



## My Beau (Jan 2, 2009)

My horse and I have gone as hula dancers & indians before.


----------



## SunnyK01 (Mar 15, 2010)

I dressed my mare as Clifford the Big Red Dog from the childrens book series. The girl who owns Clifford in the books actually rides the dog so it worked really well. The costume was very easy to make; red polarfleece made into a sheet, neck cover, leg wraps, and tail wrap. Then we used more fleece to make big floppy ears and trimmed the ears with a fur boa. A big collar with a yellow fleece "tag" that said Clifford completed the look. People at the show loved it!


----------



## Cheyennes mom (Aug 6, 2010)

^^oh my gosh I so wanna try that!! Do you mind if I think about doing that for the Halloween show this year?


----------



## SunnyK01 (Mar 15, 2010)

Go for it  I'm going to try to post a photo of the horse in costume here. Hopefully it'll work. This was the prototype; it looked better finished but of course we never got pics of her in the full outfit.


----------



## Cheyennes mom (Aug 6, 2010)

aww that's SO cute!! I'm gonna think about that because that is SO cute!! I used to watch that as a kid- it was like my favourite show lol! Acually I think it was my favourite show  Anyways, I love the idea!!


----------

